# Want to install a DCC Sound decoder into my IMON HO QJ steam locomotive



## haneto (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello, everybody!

I'm new here and just entered this hobby for a few months, so please forgive me if any question I asked is too simple.

I bought myself a full brass IMON HO "QJ" steam locomotive model several weeks ago and mabye some of you know, it's a simply DC motored analog SL.

I really would like to add one DCC sound decoder into it but after I deseperate the locomotive, I found there's NO main control board inside to accept the decoder.

And here is the inside view of the tender:

You can even find the holes for the sound decoder I guess?










The motor of this loco is Canon EN-22 and I believe it's a modern can motor.









And here is the basic status of the motor:









So here is the DXDC 8-pin DCC sound decoder exclusively for QJ with her real sound recorded, which I attempt to use.









I also found the Athearn adapter board which has an 8-pin decoder plug-in as below:









Now my question is: could I just solder the motor/light wires of the original loco to the adapter board, then just fit in the 8-pin decoder to make it a DCC model?

Thank you very much in advance! 
Yufei


----------

